# Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

Moin Sportskollegen,
auf der Suche nach einer neuen Zanderrute musste ich ja über die weiße Aspius stolpern, welche überall als perfekter Zanderstecken gefeiert wird.

Bevor ich meine Verwirrung erkläre kurz was zu mir:

Ich fische momentan eine Bushwhacker 20-60g. Gewässer sind der NOK und die Elbe in HH. Meist fische ich Köder bis 10cm und Köpfe von 10-21g (ganz selten mal 28g). Bei gutem Wetter meist 14g. 

Mit der Bushwhacker konnte ich schon ein paar schöne Zander überlisten, jedoch fehlt mir bei leichten Ködern (10-14g) oft auf größere Distanzen oder bei Wind das passende Ködergefühl.

Mein bisheriges Wissen über Zanderruten sagt eigentlich, dass man einen möglichst harten/straffen Stecken haben soll. So wie z.B. die Speedmaster XH. Das erfüllt meine Rute bisher für das Geld ganz gut.

Nach langem lesen bin ich eigentlich auf ne weiße Yasei Aspius eingeschossen, da diese wohl auf mein Köderspektrum passt und sich durch Ausgleichsgewichte perfekt ausbalanzieren lässt (ist mir sehr wichtig).

Die ernüchterung war dann allerdings groß, als ich die Rute endlich im Laden gefunden hab und "trockenwedeln" konnte....

Wirklich straff ist die Rute nicht, oder? 

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt stark verunsichert, ob diese "weiche" spitze beim Faulenzen den Köder gut abheben lässt und die Bisse wie ein Blitzschlag ins Handgelenk übertragen werden (so ist es jetzt meist schon).

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Kopfschläge gut abgepuffert werden und das durchaus starke Rückrad jeden Fisch übersteht, aber zu der Spitze würde ich gerne nochmal eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Perch-Noob (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Moin, 

kann es evtl. sein das du die 3m Version in der Hand hattest?
Diese ist im Gegensatz zur 2,70er eher schwabbelig als straff.


----------



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Nee war schon die 2,70m


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Es gibt nicht DIE Zanderrute, da jeder ein anderes Gefühl hat.

Die Aspius ist schon nicht schlecht. Ich selber fische eine Gutjahr Hi-Lite und finde sie von der Rückmeldung ein Stücke besser... Dafür ist sie nicht ganz so knüppelhart in der Aktion, sondern geht unter Belastung mehr ins Mittelteil...schwabbelig ist die Aspius in der Wurfgewichtsklasse definitiv nicht...natürlich schon, wenn man sie gegen ähnliche, aber vom Wurfgewicht deutlich höher angesetzte Ruten vergleicht.

Außerdem kommt es immer darauf an, was Du für Ruten gewohnt bist...biste Du 500 Euro Ruten gewohnt, sind die Aspius und die Hi Lite beispielsweise nicht das gelbe vom Ei, hattest Du vorher ne 30 Euro Peitsche sind das Welten...

Ich GLAUBE, daß die Aspius ähnlich der Hi Lite mit 28 Gramm Köpfen nicht mehr optimal arbeiten wird, da Du dann am oberen Ende des Wurfgewichts bist (ja ja, das ist unterdimensioniert, ich weiß)...aber plus Strömung wird das zuviel.


----------



## Rakete88 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Moin Moin,

kann dir nur dir Shimano Scimitar AX270H empfehlen.

Petri und allzeit dicke Fische


----------



## Perch-Noob (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



Scaara schrieb:


> Moin Sportskollegen,
> auf der Suche nach einer neuen Zanderrute musste ich ja über die weiße Aspius stolpern, welche überall als perfekter Zanderstecken gefeiert wird.
> 
> Bevor ich meine Verwirrung erkläre kurz was zu mir:
> ...



Also bist du quasi auf der Suche, nach einer Rute für die leichteren Anwendungen? Für Köpfe zwischen 10-14g + 3er oder 4er Köder, dies währe dann ein Köder-Gesamt-Gewicht von cirka 18-28g (grob).
Oder suchst du jetzt nach der EINEN Rute mit der du alles abdeckst?

Soll es eine 270er werden oder darf´s auch kürzer sein?


----------



## MarkusM (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Hallo zusammen,


DIE Zanderrute gibts wohl nicht ! 
Eins vorweg:
Jeder Angler hat ein anderes Empfinden was die Köderführung und Bisserkennung angeht !

Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Tage Erfahrung was das reine Angeln auf Zander angeht und habe auch lange nach einer Rute gesucht die den gesamten Köderbereich abdeckt, für MICH PERSÖNLICH gibt es diese Rute nicht !

Ich fische hauptsächlich Shads von 8-16 cm (gesunde Bunte Mischung aus Action/No-Action Shads) mit Gewichten von 8-max.30gramm. 

Ich hab nach dauerndem Geldausgeben für neue hochgelobte Zanderruten die Fresse voll gehabt und Fische nun 2 verschiedene Ruten für 2 verschiedene Gewichtsspektren:

1 Rute für 8-max. 21 gramm und 1 Rute für alles über 21gramm.

Natürlich varieren die Gewichte in Abhänigkeit der Ködergrößen
und des Laufverhaltens, setzte ich einfach mal als logisch vorraus. 

So ist für mich gegeben das ich bei jeder Aktion am Wasser das für mich beste Ködergefühl und dementsprechende Bisserkennung da ist !

Wer heute noch an die Ammenmärchen bzgl. des "Tocks" in 60m Entfernung bei Sandigem Boden und starken Wind glaubt ist selber Schuld ! 

Fazit: 
Wer nicht bereit ist neben all dem anderen Gerödel ne 2te Kombo mit ans Wasser zu schleppen muss sich mit der Tatsache abfinden das eine Moderne Rute nicht den ganzen Bereich optimal abdeckt !


PS. Spart euch hier im Thread bitte den Hearty Rise Dünnpfiff:m


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



> Wer heute noch an die Ammenmärchen bzgl. des "Tocks" in 60m Entfernung  bei Sandigem Boden und starken Wind glaubt ist selber Schuld !



Das Märchen glauben immer noch viele,b.z.w. wollen es glauben!



> Fazit:
> Wer nicht bereit ist neben all dem anderen Gerödel ne 2te Kombo mit ans  Wasser zu schleppen muss sich mit der Tatsache abfinden das eine Moderne  Rute nicht den ganzen Bereich optimal abdeckt !



Und eine solche Rute hat es auch nie gegeben,es wird immer nur eine Kompromislösung geben,oder eben eine weitere Rute!

@Markus,dass will aber keiner hören!

Jürgen


----------



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Da bedanke ich mich schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten!

Also wie gesagt bin ich momentan mit einer Bushwhacker 20-60g unterwegs, also einer eher straffen Rute. Optimal fischt die sich wohl mit 17-21g und 3-4" Ködern.

Die neue Rute sollte eher im Bereich 12-17g ihre Stärken haben aber nach oben und unten noch etwas Luft. Nach oben hab ich ja noch die Bushi (wenn meine Frau nicht dabei ist  )

Alternativ habe ich noch die Baitjigger H oder M auf der Liste...

Die einzige Frage meinerseits wäre halt, ob die doch eher weiche Spitze der Aspius beim Zandern wirklich so optimal ist und vor Allem warum? 

Und ist die Baitjigger M vergleichbar in der Aktion?


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Die Baitjigger M is eine halbe Klasse höher.


----------



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Was soll mir das jetzt sagen? Eine halbe Klasse im WG oder der Verarbeitung oder der Straffheit oder Ködergefühl?

Da die Aspius momentan nirgends deutlich unter 150€ angeboten wird wäre die Baitjigger ja "nur" 10€ teurer.

Welche Köder lassen sich damit den optimal werfen/führen?

Kennt jemand einen Angelladen in SH, wo man die mal anfassen kann?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Aspius :133,77:m

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...asei-aspius-mit-270cm-oder-9ft-und-7-28g.html


----------



## MarkusM (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Märchen glauben immer noch viele,b.z.w. wollen es glauben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

das jemand der sich gerade in der Findungsphase schwer 
zu überzeugen ist akzeptiere ich ja, das aber jemand der zumindest vorgibt häufiger auf Zander fischt immer noch diese Märchen erzählt will ich einfach nicht verstehen !

Im Bekanntenkreis habe ich viele reine "Zanderjäger" und das
Thema ist vielfach Diskutiert worden mit dem Ergebnis das mittlerweile jeder 2-3 Ruten Fischt !

Die Baitjigger M ist für den Köderbereich von 10-17 Gramm
durchaus zu empfehlen, jedoch stört mich der kleine Rollenhalter
so das keine 4000er Shimano wirklich passt !


----------



## vermesser (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Sorry, nochmal eindeutig. Die Baitjigger kann mehr ab. Ein Kumpel von mir fischt die Aspius fürs leichte Geschäft, wenn die Aspius an ihre Grenzen kommt, kommt die Baitjigger M zum Einsatz. Sprich, die hat mehr Luft nach oben.
Irgendwo stand, daß die 50 Gramm real möglich sind...während die Aspius unterzeichnet ist und bis vielleicht 30, 35 ab kann, aber da schon nicht optimal ist.

Klarer?


----------



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Geplant ist eine 3000er Zalt Arc, das sollte hoffentlich passen (für 69€ konnte ich die nicht liegen lassen).

Rein optisch passt da die Aspius natürlich besser |supergri

Wenn mir nur jemand sagen könnte ob es die in irgendeinem Laden in Kiel oder Hamburg (oder dazwischen) zum begrabbeln gibt...


----------



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

@Vermesser: Das ist doch mal eine klare Ansage! 

Hat mal jemand die Baitjigger M im vergleich zur Bushwhacker 20-60 gefischt?


----------



## One6Zero3 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



MarkusM schrieb:


> PS. Spart euch hier im Thread bitte den Hearty Rise Dünnpfiff:m




Nicht nett !!! :q

Ich fische ne HR, wer sie mal probefischen will kann das gerne tun. Im Gegnezug würde ich dann mal eure hochgelobten Ruten fischen.

Für *Mich und meine Bedingungen* ist die Rute jedenfalls spitze.

Gruß Ben


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



> Für *Mich und meine Bedingungen* ist die Rute jedenfalls spitze.


Das sollte man bei den Preisen auch erwarten können!
Die HR spielt mit dem doppeltem Preis, der hier diskutierten Ruten, zudem in einer ganz anderen Liga!

Jürgen


----------



## Buhnenspringer (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Hi Scaara,

ich fische auch die Bushwhacker 20-60, und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Für den Rhein und seine starke Strömung, ist sie für 3-4er Shads bis gut jenseits der 20g perfekt. Bei leichter Strömung und im Nahbereich bis max. 20m, sind 3-er Shads am 7g Kopf noch gut führbar. Fehlt die Strömung, merkt man den Köder nicht mehr. Für die Barschangelei und das leichte Zanderärgern, habe ich mir daher die weiße aori zugelegt. Sie ist mit 9-15g Wurfgewicht, für Gewichte um die 5g-10g + Shad oder Wobbler bis 10cm absolut ausreichend und macht in dem Segment einfach nur Spaß. Die Aspius in 2,70m ist auf jeden Fall deutlich straffer als die aori. Für meine Absichten zu straff. Für deinen "Spielbereich" wäre sie meiner Ansicht nach sehr passend.
Viel Erfolg für die richtige Entscheidung und LG


----------



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Ok jetzt scheint die allgemeine Meinung zu sein, dass sowohl die Aspius als auch die Baitjigger M meine nächste Rute sein könnte...

Hat die mal jemand im vergleich getestet, oder kann auf einen direkten Vergleich aus einem Testbericht verweisen?

Preislich wären beide ok. Optisch sagt mir die Aspius etwas besser zu. Die Baitjigger scheint jedoch besser ausbalanziert zu sein.


----------



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Irgendwie ist der Thread jetzt wieder zum Kaufberatungsthread für ne Zanderrute geworden... Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur wissen, warum eine so "weiche" spitze noch gut zum Zanderangeln ist? Ich hab irgendwie angst, dass der Köder beim Faulenzen nicht vom Boden weg kommt.


----------



## Tjard1982 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Moin, 

ich werf da mal noch die Pezon & Mitchel - Specalist Sourche Baitfisch 230cm 14-70g WGmit ein.. 
fische ich selber.. einwandfrei sag ich euch


----------



## MarkusM (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Nicht nett !!! :q
> 
> Ich fische ne HR, wer sie mal probefischen will kann das gerne tun. Im Gegnezug würde ich dann mal eure hochgelobten Ruten fischen.
> 
> ...





Hallo,

nicht nett ist wohl richtig 

Ich hab das hochgelobte Modell auch schon in den Fingern gehabt !

Verarbeitung, Kodergefühl und die Haptik sind gut keine Frage!
Zur Optik kann man nur sagen, wie bei allen anderen Ruten auch:
Geschmackssache !

Meine Äußerung diente nur dazu den 2-3 Leuten hier im Board 
die jede H R Rute in den Himmel loben und sie als Rute für alles 
zu betiteln gleich einen dezenten Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl zu geben  !

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



Scaara schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der Thread jetzt wieder zum Kaufberatungsthread für ne Zanderrute geworden... Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur wissen, warum eine so "weiche" spitze noch gut zum Zanderangeln ist? Ich hab irgendwie angst, dass der Köder beim Faulenzen nicht vom Boden weg kommt.


 
Keine Frage die Aspius ist gut aber mehr auch nicht. Wenn Du sie Dir zulegen möchtest warte bis das überarbeitete Modell da ist der vordere Griff wurde glaube ich etwas großzügiger gestaltet. 

Zum Thema Bisserkennung und abklopfen des Grundes pflichte ich den Meinungen der Vorposter bei. Im direkten vergleich zur Speedmaster XH (AX) denke ich, ist die Aspius was das angeht  ungefährt gleich. 

Im Vergleich zur wesentlich härteren Lesath BX in XH oder H hinkt sie allerding hinterher. Als meine Lesath mal nicht verfügbar war bin ich auf die Aspius aussgewichen. Im Vergleich hab ich die Bisse nicht wirklich gut registriert. Eher "huch da ist doch was dran!"

Zu den HR ruten kann ich nix sagen aber diese scheinen ja der "Neue Stern am Rutenhimmel" zu sein.


----------



## One6Zero3 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



MarkusM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht nett ist wohl richtig
> 
> ...



Die Optik hat sich seit deinem begrabbeln eventuell geändert. Die "neuen" Ruten haben einen schwarzen Duplongriff und nicht mehr diesen in "Tarnfarben". das ganze ist nun sehr Harmonisch mit meiner Firebloodrolle |supergri








Zudem hat HR ja auch mehrere Ruten in verschiedenen Preisklassen im Angebot.

Aber jetzt wirklich BTT#h

Gruß Ben


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Ich glaube für mich wären die nicht straff genug. Sonst gefallen sie mir optisch sehr gut! 

Einzig die Predator H wäre Interessant allerdings nur bis 70 gr...naja ich weiss nicht!


----------



## tincatinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Hast Du die hier angesehen?
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Shimano...l?refID=base&gclid=CJqEideM0LkCFYdc3godK3YAiw

Nicht mit der Shad Jigging verwechseln...


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Die schwabbelt wie meine Oma!


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Die Baitjigger ist nur besser ausbalanciert, weil die Ausgleichsgewichte halt schon drin sind, kriegst mit der Aspius genauso hin.

50 g mit der Baitjigger M fischen? Halte ich für nicht möglich... Hatte sie für 3 Tag zum Testen und die hat ja schon fast die Grätsche gemacht bei 21 g mit 12 cm Gummi im Rhein. Für den kleineren WG Bereich und nicht zu viel Strömung aber absolut geile Rute!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*



Scaara schrieb:


> Die einzige Frage meinerseits wäre halt, ob die doch eher *weiche Spitze* der Aspius beim Zandern wirklich so optimal ist und vor Allem warum?


Wieso findest du die Spitze weich?
Ich finde sie richtig hart schon für eine B-Aktion (Fast), im Drill ist die Rute auch so hart wie etwa eine leichtere 9ft VHF, im Anlupfen härter. 
Und ich habe eine Reihe sehr harter Ruten im Einsatz.

Weil eben z.B. eine CMW SS2 -85g oder eine SS3 <95g alle viel weicherere Spitzen haben, die Baitjigger M und H insgesamt auch weicher agieren. Ein dermaßen leichter Aspius-9ft-Blank (fast wie CMW SS3 -60g in Geometrie und Gewicht) mit dermaßen Bums vorne ist jedenfalls mal selten.

Recht weiche Spitzen haben die Shimano Stradic Spin z.B. (A-Aktion, X-Fast), mit Kraft erst etwas weiter unten und nicht desto trotz sehr schöner Gufierruten/blankmaterial in 8'1" und 9'1".

Durchgehende Aktionen wie Stöcker vom Schlage einer CTS EST oder Harrison VT sind beide nicht. Wer auf durchgehende möglichst parabole "Besenstielaktionen" steht, der braucht anderes als Yasei oder Stradic usw.

Was sowohl bei den Yasei Aspius als auch Stradic Spin und überhaupt fast allen Shimanos inzwischen blöd gemacht ist, sind die Griffe, die passen mir man gar nicht, Aspius sehr *viel zu dünn*, die 2,7m Rute hinten zu kurz, die 3m hinten zu lang. Das Gewichtschraubdingens ist tünnef, weil nicht wirklich dicht und kratzfest/haltbar auf Steinen. 

Alle Vorschraubgriffe ala Stradic, Speedmaster usw. taugen auch nicht, keinen straffen Kontakt über den Vorgriff. Da gibt es eine Menge was stark suboptimal ist.
Übrigens, mal so zum Wundern: die Yasei Aspius 3m hat etwa ein Trockenschwingverhalten wie eine Baitjigger H, die Aspius 2.7m dabei weitaus straffer und schneller. Und was ist die  Baitjigger Rute?
Weiß ich nun mal, weil nebeneinander probiert.

Die Ringe insb. die Einlagen (Aspius Stradic, org. Fuji Alconite) sind dagegen sehr gut schnurschonend, nur vorne die Reihe sehr kleiner 6er Lo-BLAG taugen gerade mal für die dünnsten Geflechtschnüre. Sobald man etwas dickere Schnur nimmt, bremst es kräftig und die Wurfweite ist suboptimal.

Für jemand, der sich die Griffe usw. umbauen kann, sind die Yasei Aspius white einfach genial, das Blankmaterial fast das Niveau teurer Harrison VHF, CTS der höchsten Dichte, straffer und schneller als  CMW SS3. Und dabei richtig robust, muss man schon anstrengen um was kaputt zu bekommen, auch da habe ich schon mit Test-Erfahrungen.  

Für Leute, die die Yasei Aspius white mehr als 1-2h in ihrem Leben angeln wollen, würde ich sehr empfehlen, diesen für mich äußerst miesen Griff genau zu testen, der macht nach einiger Zeit schnell mehr "Aua!" in der Hand und Unterarm (für Kinderhände vlt. genau passend?), als man möchte. Und dann kann man erstmal garnicht ... |rolleyes


----------



## Scaara (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Das ist doch mal eine Antwort auf die ich gewartet habe! 

Dankeschön #h

Da ich wirklich kleine Hände habe kann ich wohl mit gutem Gewissen die Aspius kaufen. Wenn alle von dem Blank schwärmen muss ich wohl einen falschen Eindruck von der Rute haben und sie einfach mal am Wasser testen. So einen feinen Stock bekommt man im Notfall wohl immer wieder verkauft.

Der Hinweis auf die neuen Modelle lässt mich auf jeden Fall auch noch warten, da mein örtlicher Händler mir heute Mittag auch gesteckt hat, dass er die Rute nicht nachbestellt bis die neuen da sind. Vielleicht ist der Griff dann auch ein wenig besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Laut Shimano-2014 Bilders sind die Ringe anders, mehr weiß dran, der Griff wird in der neuen Auflage immer anders ausfallen, und das WG ist dann mit 14-40g näher dran, wobei ich der Rute durchaus 10-50g attestieren würde.


----------



## One6Zero3 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Hier im Video wird die Neue auch angesprochen und gezeigt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271187&highlight=shimano+2014


----------



## Pfiffikuss (16. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Einzig die Predator H wäre Interessant allerdings nur bis 70 gr...naja ich weiss nicht![/QUOTE]

Zur Predator H kann ich zwar weniger sagen aber die MH fällt bedeuten straffer aus...eher so um die 70gr! Da wirkt die Rocke im Vergleich schon wie ein Schwabbelstock!|supergri


----------



## Bachsheriff (17. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

was taugt die 
*Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2.74m 20-50gr Spinnrute zum Zander angeln ??
*


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

@ Sherrif

vielleicht hilft dir mein Post 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249571&page=3


----------



## Rone (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Yasei Aspius wirklich optimale Zanderrute?*

Ich weiß kommt jetzt bischen spät aber besser als nie  . Ich fische die Baitjigger M und die Bushwhacker und ich muss sagen da sind welten zwischen. Bei der Baitjigger M merk ich das "Tock" viel deutlicher als wie bei der Bushwhacker, zudem is die Baitjigger noch viel leichter und damit angenehmer zu fischen !!! Fischen tue ich mit der Baitjigger zwischen 7g- 17g in der Hamburger Elbe. Die Bushwhacker is nur noch meine leichte Hechtrute da macht sie definitiv die bessere Figur als wie beim zanderjiggen !!!!
                                                                                        ich hoffe ich konnte dir noch helfen


----------

